# Driver in Makati or Alabang



## al3ssioland79 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello all,

I will be moving for a 6 months assignment in the Philippines. I will be working in Tanauan (65 km south of Makati) and still I did not decide if I will be living in Makati or Alabang: the Company proposed me these two options.

Regarding the commuting, I would like to avoid the shuttle-bus they offered to me (starting at 6am from Makati and 6.30 from Alabang) and I'm looking for a car with driver, although I would have to pay it by myself.

Do you have any experience or suggestion to give me? Is it complicated to get a driver? Are there any agencies helping for it? Can you suggest anyone? How much should I consider in terms of cost?

Thanks in advance,
Alessio


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber and similar kinds of transport is available in Makati but I'm sure it will NOT be cost effective if you will be working in Batangas.
How much is your monthly allocation for private transportation?


----------

